# Has anyone thought...



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Has anyone thought with all that is happening in the Middle East that we maybe ought to stock up on gas??? I live at my BOL and have a horse to ride, but I called my boys and suggested they top off their tanks and fill any gas cans they have.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't see any unrest coming over here that will cause gas t orise and we can't store enough to really amount to anything as prices rise due to crap over there.

As for me I'm about ready to Crusade. I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS RAGE HEAD SHIT!
THEY WANT A WAR...LET'S DELIVER IT!!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I did. Filled up my personal cars and all of my gas cans. Not because I think the BS is going to come over here or we are going to run out of gas, but because it's just good to keep them all full. Old gas from the cans went into the cars, new gas went into the cans. Good to go.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Filled the trucks from the farm tank, dumped the cans into the farm tank with some Sta-Bil, refilled the cans. Everything full now, but I don't feel real secure about it. It is just a way to put of the day of reckoning. 

Got enough fuel to make some trips and run the garden tractors and chainsaws for quite a while, but that just buys some time in case gas is short or rationed, or the price goes nuts. 

Long term, if getting gasoline is a problem, we ALL will have problems of some sort.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Moby, I am not talking about unrest here. I'm talking about the Middle East. If they cut off our oil, we are screwed. 

Remember the gas lines of the 70's? Remember even and odd days? That's when they only cut our oil by 5% and we only got 40% of our oil from them. Today we get 80% of our oil from the Middle East thanks to the environmental laws where we can't get our own oil.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> I did. Filled up my personal cars and all of my gas cans. Not because I think the BS is going to come over here or we are going to run out of gas, but because it's just good to keep them all full. Old gas from the cans went into the cars, new gas went into the cans. Good to go.


"It's just as easy to keep the top half of the tank full as the bottom half" as my Pappy says.  I have full storage tanks for gasoline & diesel already.


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> Unfortunately I don't see any unrest coming over here that will cause gas t orise and we can't store enough to really amount to anything as prices rise due to crap over there.
> 
> As for me I'm about ready to Crusade. I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS RAGE HEAD SHIT!
> THEY WANT A WAR...LET'S DELIVER IT!!!!


Amen Brother!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe all my vehicles are full of fuel, all my vehicle jerrycans are topped up, my lawn-mower, chain-saw and genny jerry-cans are all good to go. My motorcycle jerry-cans are full and waiting for use ... and I know where the nearest refinery is ... about a 10 minute drive north of my house and another 30 minute drive south ...


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> Unfortunately I don't see any unrest coming over here that will cause gas t orise and we can't store enough to really amount to anything as prices rise due to crap over there.
> 
> As for me I'm about ready to Crusade. I'VE HAD ENOUGH OF THIS RAGE HEAD SHIT!
> THEY WANT A WAR...LET'S DELIVER IT!!!!


I'm with ya here. The way I see it, there's one solution.

Nuke 'em.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I keep all my gas cans topped off and rotated. I thought I would pick up about 5 or 6 more but when I priced them(last week and if/where I could find them) they were almost $20.00 per 5 gallon can.

That company, that provided most that were used in the U.S., really put a crimp in the supply when they went out of business several months ago(price jumped from $10.00 to $20.00). I dont know if I can bring myself to spring for many more new-full cans that would run about $40.00 per pop. But then again I am going to be using unleaded gas for some of the cooking needs if the utilities go out so may just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Today we get 80% of our oil from the Middle East


Sorry, Not even close. But that's not to say we won't be hit with the rising prices since oil is a global commodity.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

gas cans have been a thorn in my side I just recently remedied. I went and got a bunch of the old school jerry cans on ebay over the last month or so. tomorrow I'm going to take them to the local car wash and hit them with engine degreaser and then low pressure rinse, and then I'll let them air dry. Sunday I'll start filling them. but at $21 per can, that adds up fast 

I like the old school because they are metal, and they use a non CARB approved nozzle that actually freakin works. I have a couple of the nozzels and now I've got over half a dozen standard cans, as well as some really kewl oldskool round 5 gal gas cans. 

If you're buying on ebay expect to pay about $15+ per can depending on condition, and 15+ per shipping, I found some really sweet bargains and got very lucky. I also ran across my very first dead beat no shipper (so far, we'll see what happens, but it's been a month since he was paid, I'm about to notify eBay. I want the can though, not a refund.)

Oh and get this, if you're like me an want the old style cans, you can forget about cheap nozzles, the new ones are $20 plus another $10 or so shipping. They cost as much or more than the cans!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Okay, Uncle Joe, let me rephrase that....today 80% of our oil is imported! And your chart excludes Saudi Arabia which sells us a lot of oil. No matter what the percentage we are getting from the Middle East, we are screwed if they cut us off. And don't forget that the Venezuela president is over in Iran rubbing elbows with the Iranians.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/17/b...audi-oil-is-growing-again.html?pagewanted=all

My point is that it would be prudent to top off our tanks and fill up our gas cans. That's all.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Okay, Uncle Joe, let me rephrase that....today 80% of our oil is imported! And your chart excludes Saudi Arabia which sells us a lot of oil. No matter what the percentage we are getting from the Middle East, we are screwed if they cut us off. And don't forget that the Venezuela president is over in Iran rubbing elbows with the Iranians.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/17/b...audi-oil-is-growing-again.html?pagewanted=all
> 
> My point is that it would be prudent to top off our tanks and fill up our gas cans. That's all.


I agree completely, and once I have my gas cans filled, I intend to rotate through those, 5 gallons at a time. That will increasingly diminish my loss on spend as I'm using older gas, not buying new, and I'll be evaluating what I spend gas on a lot more closely, including "driving" to go BUY gas if its like the Carter administration days of olde.

If I have a topped off tank in my truck, and my jerry cans are full, I can go a really LONG ways if roads are still open. Or, I have massive barter potential, either way... I like that, I like it a lot


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, I have topped off the 3 cars and our 3 5 gallon cans, actually I was already planning on doing this before I saw this thread.

Knowing we will probably bug out in the Nissan Armada, and we are going within 1/2 tank or less distance,,, let me ask this question

How many 5 gallon cans is enough... Please don't say as many as you can carry... Is 5 enough, or possible 10? 

Also, side note the cabin is on 50 acres of woodland and there are 6 families coming... So times what I bring by 6.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well invision since you have a BOL talk to the other people coming and everyone chip in on a 250 or 500 gallon tank. It might be pricey now but when gas is 8 to 10 bucks a gallon or not even obtainable its pure liquid gold.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We can't store gas,no containers.Its hard to even keep the van tank full now anyway.Lawnmowers too.I'd rather have a manual hand pump for the well anyway.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

invision said:


> Ok, I have topped off the 3 cars and our 3 5 gallon cans, actually I was already planning on doing this before I saw this thread.
> 
> Knowing we will probably bug out in the Nissan Armada, and we are going within 1/2 tank or less distance,,, let me ask this question
> 
> ...


if your tank is topped off, the external cans of fuel are barter or larder.. well, larder in the sense of fuel preps. You shouldn't technically *need* them in your scenario, but having them is bonus so as long as it's not displacing room/weight that would be more valuable if other things were brought along, then you should bring as much fuel as you can carry. In the PAW it will be extremely hard to get and your supply will be worth exponentially more than what you paid even at $4 a gallon.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

With cold weather coming the gas should store a little better. but still a good idea to rotate.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been storing extra gas since the nineties. I keep at least 6 6gallon (now 5 gallon) cans at the ready. I rotate the gas every two months into my vehicles and then top off the cans again. I do add marine stabilizer to the fuel but I sometimes question the practicality of this because I do rotate the stores.

During the power outage of '03 I was the only one around with any fuel. I had 27-28 gallons in storage(plastic gas cans), all vehicles at the full mark and close to 60 gallons in the fishing boat. All of my vehicles at the time were gasoline powered. It did not matter for me but it went a long way in building local "street cred". I was able to help out people in my area and try to get them into a prepping mindset. That only lasted until the lights came back on.

I can assure you that if gas supplies get low, rationed or extremely expensive I will not be so willing to help them out again. They have had the chance to see the error of their ways and have not paid attention to history. I mentioned to the guy that lives nextdoor to me that he should top off his generator, car and spare cans and his reply was "O K Mr. Doom and Gloom; You don't see another power failure coming this week, do you? I almost responded that I do see a failure coming.....,Your failure to plan. I just kept my mouth shut.

I no longer have the fishing boat with the 72 gallon fuel tank. My current fishing boat only has a 41 gallon tank. I will be at lower levels going into the future than I had in the past but will have enough for a couple of months at rationed levels (extremely limited driving).

We have a whole house generator that runs on natural gas, I have the conversion kit for propane and enough propane for an extended period of time. If that fails I do have gasoline generators as a back up. I have three people in my house that rely on electricity for their medical equipment. Not continually but for about 6-8 hours per day. 

Maintaining two weeks of gas is sound planning. One week in the vehicle and one week in cans. To lessen the economic burden of gas storage consider getting your spare containers a garage and estate sales.

Tugs


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I too have gas and diesel stored. I have started using a local station that has gas with no alky in it. It's about 4 cents a gallon more, but worth it.

Having said that, I keep fuel stored for several reasons. I live in a hurricane region. If you plan to use a generator or have fuel to get around after a storm, you had better have it in advance. I have it stored in case I need to leave for some reason and gas for some reason is not available. 

I also start out with premium gas. I add octane booster and stabilizer. Gas loses octane weekly. I have successfully stored gas for over a year. I also have four 5 gallon cans that I use as a rotating stock in my vehicles. I DO NOT store any gasoline in any equipment. I always run all gas out of any air cooled equipment. I do keep my tractor full of diesel. 

One thing for sure is to make sure you have gasoline stored in a well ventilated area and out of direct sunlight. The cooler the storage area the longer the gas will hold up. If you need to use some, make sure to take it out of the storage area. Any spills in the storage area makes it much more dangerous.

I don’t store gas for economic reasons (price). One would only save a very small amount of money. One can’t IMHO store enough gas to overcome price increases. What if the price were to drop, like it did this spring? 

I just store for need.

Jimmy


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Finding energy independence is the only answer. War for oil is a waste of everything. Maybe the reason we're not using our domestic energy is because we want to be the last one with it when it's running out?

Calling for war is falling for the shell game. The problem is the economy, but 'they' want you to focus on something other than how they have failed us.

You'll lose if you want to go to war over there. It'll never end, and it will invite more attacks here. We have enough shooters in movie theaters here to worry about. 
Both sides have wanted us directly in their conflict for a long time. The smart thing to do is walk away from all of them and contain it to their area. None of them will honor a committed alliance with the west. Only for as long as it serves them. IOWs for as long as you pay them to be your ally. And when the grass looks greener, they turn on you in favor of their last enemy. All of them. I do mean all of them. The region has an old/ancient saying:

"I against my brother, my brothers and I against my cousins, then my cousins and I against strangers".


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I went to fill up the wife's daily driver last night, and I was thinking about this thread... I wondered which type sold more, so I actually found the meter on the pump, mid grade was the least pumped at the two machine i checked without looking suspicious... Premium was top at both units too. Shocker.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

invision said:


> I went to fill up the wife's daily driver last night, and I was thinking about this thread... I wondered which type sold more, so I actually found the meter on the pump, mid grade was the least pumped at the two machine i checked without looking suspicious... Premium was top at both units too. Shocker.


I always heard that you don't need to use Premium gas unless you have a "high perfomance" engine. I guess I need to do some research.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

It's were i live... Nothing but Mercedes, BMWs, Lexus, and Infinity being driven around here, except for the F350s and Hummers at the horse farms... I have two vehicles that take prem... A CTS-V and a Grand Sport... Both engines would blow on low grade octane, that is why we also have an SUV. I had 2 Vettes and an SUV during Katrina and I stocked up on octane boost during that timeframe because regular was only thing coming in... Still keep a case rotated because of Katrina... The supercharger on the V loves it


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Zanazaz said:


> I always heard that you don't need to use Premium gas unless you have a "high perfomance" engine. I guess I need to do some research.


If storing, you want as much octane to start with as you can. Gasoline loses about 2-3 octane points per week. I even add octane booster to jack it up some more, along with sabilizer. Of course I also store nothing but alky-free gas nowadays.

Just saying....

Jimmy


----------

